# male hormonal changes?



## reptastic (Dec 27, 2011)

So I'm having a problem with storm, smh, I think heis starting to feel his hormonal changes, he refuses to stay in the enclosure, granted I u.gRnderstand a 6x3 enclosure is a bit small for him @ close to 4', I have been making preperations to build him a 8x5x3 enclosure, but that won't happen til the end of january/ begining of febuary, here's the main problem, he dosnt poop in the enclosure that I can tell, still going in the tub, problem is with this new behaviour change he has been dropping sperm plugs in the enclosure, I have also seen what appears to be possible bite marks on raynes tail/neck, although she is currently going through a rugh shed and barely comes out the hides, idk what to do at this point other than seperate them and keep an eye on him, he is aggresive toward me at all, just been a bit restless laely


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 27, 2011)

Rango and Gary were like that before I found Gary a new home. I had to split the enclosure with chicken wire, which was 8x5. It seemed to help a bit, Gary wasn't able to bite or mount Rango. I understand you aren't able to split yours. Would you be able to try and get her to go down for a few months? I know its ultimately up to them but some people seem to be able to "encourage" it. If that were the case, you could always put her back in the tub/bin until the new enclosure can be completed. The end of your post was a little hard to read, he is aggressive with you? I think it sounds hormonal, wasn't slideaboot having issues with this as well? 

Side question, do they drop plugs other than when they poop? I saw quite possibly the largest tegu poop last night and there were no plugs! It was very odd.. I don't think anyone eats their plugs.


----------



## jumper123 (Dec 28, 2011)

My little 16 month old is 2ft long and doing the same thing to my two 3.5ft females he bites them and mounts them and is always trying to get out of his cage. they roam the house together but have separate cages and i have to watch them when they are roaming. Probably hormonal, just their natural instincts unfortunately. I have a huge enclosure for my two females and i have to tell you.. they always( i mean every night for hours )are trying to bust out, they are much happier roaming the house so i am not sure that will subside for you.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah he isn't my first tegu to like roaming, my first tegu nero was the sameway, I'm really puzzled by the dropping of sperm plugs in the enclosure, I think I. Have solved that mystery though, I think he was urinating in he enclosure, no poop though, I geuss this is just my first time raising a male tegu during the hormonal changes, my red male pyro died at a y/o and my b/w male gozar was already pass 2y/o when I got him, so male behaviour is a bit new to me, females I'm familar wit[/quote]h lolYeah he isn't my first tegu to like roaming, my first tegu nero was the sameway, I'm really puzzled by the dropping of sperm plugs in the enclosure, I think I. Have solved that mystery though, I think he was urinating in he enclosure, no poop though, I geuss this is just my first time raising a male tegu during the hormonal changes, my red male pyro died at a y/o and my b/w male gozar was already pass 2y/o when I got him, so male behaviour is a bit new to me, females I'm familar with lol

Yeah he isn't my first tegu to like roaming, my first tegu nero was the sameway, I'm really puzzled by the dropping of sperm plugs in the enclosure, I think I. Have solved that mystery though, I think he was urinating in he enclosure, no poop though, I geuss this is just my first time raising a male tegu during the hormonal changes, my red male pyro died at a y/o and my b/w male gozar was already pass 2y/o when I got him, so male behaviour is a bit new to me, females I'm familar with lol


----------



## jumper123 (Dec 29, 2011)

definitely! Dedrick almost always drops plugs after urinating.


----------

